# 1 year old ~ training gone to pot!



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello!
I really hope that some experienced owners can give me some advice. 
My Cockapoo, Hugo is 1 year old. He's a lovely good natured dog, we think the world of him.
His training was going really well, but unfortunately I was seriously ill in hospital at the beginning of May ~ everything went slightly pear shaped after that. I couldn't take him to training classes, and even though I've been home since June I've still not been well enough to give him the attention he needs. I've also got to have an operation, I'm waiting for a date, so things are still not back to normal. The main problems are:

Recall - his recall was excellent, but now he won't come back as well as I'd like. If he sees another dog he absolutely charges over to see it, even if it's right over the other end of a field. I always end up going over to him. Even if I have a treat in my hand he's not interested, it's a real effort to get him back. I was told that it's to do with his age, as he's a 'teenager' now. Any advice would be appreciated.

Excitability - he's always been really excitable, if you go upstairs and come down 10 minutes later it's as if he's not seen you for ages. However if we have visitors now he's completely beside himself and will not stop jumping up and clawing them. It takes him absolutely ages to calm down, usually we end up putting him out of the room, which I appreciate isn't the ideal solution.

Snapping - he's always shown his teeth a bit when we've tried to get him on the lead, or removed an object that he shouldn't have. However recently he's snarled at my husband. I can't put anything down anywhere without him grabbing it, such as my glasses, then it's a real effort to get it back.
I think he's probably a bit bored to be honest, any tips on games or things to try to relieve his boredom would be appreciated.

Neutering - we've not had him done yet, we've been advised by our trainer and also the groomer not to get him done as he's a very nervous dog. Reading up there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice, would appreciate any advice on this?

Sorry for the length of this post. Would be most grateful for any advice or tips. Many thanks!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello 

Recall - I would put him on a long line with a harness (not a flexi lead) and then you can physically prevent him running off to see other dogs. Do not call when he is ignoring you, wait until he realises he can not do as he wishes and run off and looks back at you (he will - they all do eventually) and then call and reward. Rewards need to be really high value at this age too - liver cake, chicken, cheese, a favourite game of tuggy or ball. It is partly his age but you need to stop him getting away with it for now while you sort his training out and get back on track.

Excitability - ummmm - it is rather a cockapoo thing. With visitors I would put him on a lead and do some training while they are there. Again high value treats for him and probably tea and cake for the visitors 

Snapping - it is resource guarding. You need to work really hard to cut down on his opportunities to steal things. They are smart dogs and know what objects we will work hard to get back and that makes them highly desirable. If he does steal things you need back you need to avoid confronting him and try to distract him away from them. From his point of view he has been warning you for a while he is not happy with how YOU are acting by showing his teeth and as you have not listened to him he has escalated his warning to a snarl. It would be well worth speaking to your trainer about this. Resource guarding can be resolved but you need to avoid confrontation as much as possible.

Neutering - yes I agree that testosterone can help nervous dogs so if he is unduly nervous I would be inclined to hold off on neutering.

Exercise and boredom wise - if things are difficult at the moment is there anyone else who could help out with taking him out for walks, or friends with dogs you could walk with so he can play with other dogs? Otherwise clicker training is fab for a bit of seated training and they are bright dogs so can learn all sorts of tricks and bits. With the resource guarding in mind I would try to do some self control training and teach a strong leave, initially with things he will not want to guard of course.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yesterday I was reading warnings at a Great Pyr site, don't get this dog if you don't like barking, shedding, drooling, willfulness, a dog you can't walk off leash...and more...

I came to the conclusion that Great Pyr lovers (like me) must be mad.

Now this post confirms that cockapoo owners (like me) must be mad too. He's a nervous, excitable, bored, snappy, snarly dog with a poor recall and in the same breath "a lovely good natured dog we think the world of". 

I think in this case the saying "a dog reflects their owner" should be changed to "a dog reflects their environment". You are right, he is bored. At that age Rufus needed about four hours a day of exercise, training and mental stimulation. Without that he worked feverishly to misbehave and raise the temperature.

Everybody likes to feel needed and help someone who is not well. Find a local dog loving teenager, a paid dog walker, a friend who will be at the fenced dog park anyway or your husband and make sure he gets a couple of very good on lead walks daily. With more exercise he'll settle and enjoy some training and games at home with you. Do you have a yard big enough for fetch? Get a chuckit ball launcher and teach him to retrieve a ball and bring it directly to your chair, that will burn off some of the nervous energy. Inside Rufus loved hide and seek, bubble popping, learning tricks and more.

I hope your surgery goes well. The good news is he'll forgive you for taking time off to recover, he really will.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 11, 2017)

Great advice, all I can add is that I put Toffees dried liver treats in a small plastic box and shake it . She quickly learned that the noise meant treats. If she is being wilful, I shake the box and the noise distracts her and her love of treats usually brings her running back. I always make a huge fuss of her when she responds. X


----------

